

Ask HN: Software for diagramming a system? - ericb

I need to create a diagram of the classes in my program and how they are laid out from a high level.  What I'm trying to make is a big picture diagram, as opposed to a UML class diagram.  I'm on OS X.  Any suggestions for easy to use, preferably open source, and ideally cross-platform, tools for doing something like this?
======
blogimus
It is OS X only, not open source, and I haven't used it myself, but I've heard
a lot of recommendations for OmniGraffle.

<http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnigraffle/>

I was in the market for just such a beast a couple of years back: open source,
high quality, cross platform. I'm not sure it exists yet.

~~~
ericb
That does look nice. Thanks!

------
johnm
FWIW, OmniGraffle is the commercial solution on the Mac that pretty much
everybody uses. If you're going to be doing diagrams more than every great
once in awhile, it's worth investing in something good.

I've been using it for years and it's what I do all of my hand created
diagrams in.

------
epe
Another alternative is Dia: <http://live.gnome.org/Dia>

It is (or was last I looked) less polished than OmniGraffle, but open source
and cross-platform.

